# Yuengling Beer



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone know if this is available in the New England area?

My father would like some for his Birthday, so I am searching for someplace within reason to grab him some.

Thanks for the assist.

Nukah


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like the nearest distributor is in NY

Official Yuengling Web Site: America's Oldest Brewery


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Looks like the nearest distributor is in NY
> 
> Official Yuengling Web Site: America's Oldest Brewery


Ya thats what I found as well.

A co-worker had mentioned he had it locally someplace.


----------



## sc3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ive looked for Yuengling at a bunch of stores and was told its not sold in Mass. Im going to go ahead and say it... I blame Deval!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Starting to look like a road trip to NY then.


----------



## sc3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well Nuke if your going would you mind picking me up some haha


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Funny I just mentioned that product the other day here. Closest place is NY and you better find out what type your dad wants, original, light or black and tan. I get it when I'm out of state at one of my other homes. I will not be there again soon and I'm starting to run out otherwise I'd share.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Nuke, check with Yankee Spirits in Sturbridge. They have have a huge store and have any beer you can imagine. Give them a call, if they dont have it on the shelves, Im sure they can get it for you...the place is great.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Also try Austin Liquors in Shrewsbury, I was reading one of the beer forums and someone thought they may have had it. Doubtful though.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Or...you could just buy this 6 pack of Billy Beer I have.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hah, I think not. You got it with you tonight?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> You got it with you tonight?


Yup......is that a problem


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Nah, chuck'ers won't notice it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Nah, chuck'ers won't notice it


Delta night..


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, you'r phucked, unless you share it with Pete


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

A few stores that may be able to get it for you:

Luke's Liquors, Rockland, MA. If they don't have it, I will bet you they can get or tell you where you can find it. I've dealt with owner Dave Luke numerous times trying to find specialty liquors, and he's always come though. He was the only one on the south shore to have that bourbon I posted about the other day.

Even though you're calling from NH, call the # during regular business hours and talk to the beer specialist on staff. I'd be extremely surprised if they had no answers for you.
Lukes Liquors - Home

A little expensive, but Village Vineyards in Plymouth specializes in a lot of microbrews and hard to find beer. Worth a shot.
Village Vineyards

Much closer to you; Groton Market up in Groton, MA. They don't have a huge selection of beer, but they do have huge selections of specialty liquors, and may be able to do the same with beer. I was up there on Saturday, and they have some of the best selections whiskies I have EVER seen.
Our Establishment


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

This guy was seen sipping a Yuengling recently in Pennsylvania.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Inspector said:


> This guy was seen sipping a Yuengling recently in Pennsylvania.


He's probably drinking an imported !


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually it was reported he was drinking Yuengling. As for myself I'd rather share my Yuengling with these...










Actually it's reported Yuengling will soon be America's largest U.S. owned brewery.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

A buddy of mine is a hard core fan of Yuengling and trust me if there was an easier way to get it than driving to NY/NJ, he would know of it. Something about the distributors not coming up here. Cannot remember the details, just know it isn't available at all up in the NE (yet).


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nuke how much are you looking for?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

A buddy of mine and I looked and called around for this. Ended up calling the distributor and found out that they used to sell it in New England but no longer distribute up here. They do sell it in New York, where I had a several glasses when i was in Rochester. It is a great beer though. Maybe if they receive emails from us all we can get it locally in the future!

Closest Distributors are:
Yuengling New York Distributors - America's Oldest Brewery

I will also check with a friend because I thought he said he got it down in CT.


----------



## SgtTDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Must be a "grass-is-always-greener" kind of thing...that stuff tastes like skunk-p!ss to us down here in PA.  Yuengling used to make good beer years ago, but since all the hype they seemed to have gone downhill.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey Nuke, If you wanna just take him out for a drink I think Sunset Grill and Tap in Allston has Yuengling.

http://www.allstonsfinest.com/allstonsfinest/sunsetgrillandtap/sunsetgrill&tap.swf

You can Download their Beer menu that is updated daily.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I just spoke to the SUNSET and they said they do not allow distribution of Yuengling in Massachusetts. I know for a fact the closest source in New York. Those who may know someone going for training at FLETC in Brunswick or in the military can have somebody bring it back from Georgia. That's my source.


----------

